# looking for MES DEA TIM600 software



## pki (Dec 20, 2019)

Hi. Did You find it? I need it too.


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

I might have it.
Where to sent it to ?


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

Hi All,

I need this software too, anyone got a copy?


----------



## robinberglund (Apr 2, 2021)

Hi also looking for tim600 software if anyone wants to share. email [email protected]


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

I'll send you a copy in a few.



robinberglund said:


> Hi also looking for tim600 software if anyone wants to share. email [email protected]


----------



## ORIONIAN (Oct 12, 2021)

HI!
NED TIM600 SOFT ..
THANX


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

There is a link to it in this thread:








MES DEA TIM600 INVERTER


Hi, I am looking for information's about the MES-DEA TIM 600 inverter tuning. I have the software for the inverter, it is saying i need RS232 connection. But i can't acces the inverter. Anyone has the experience, that do i need a special interface for testing-tuning the inverter? i have prepared...




www.diyelectriccar.com





I still can't get mine talking via serial ( or CAN BUS if anyone can do that), so if you have success please let me know.


----------



## ORIONIAN (Oct 12, 2021)

59 Austin Healey said:


> There is a link to it in this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANX.. I WIL TEST IT


----------



## ORIONIAN (Oct 12, 2021)

HI.
CANT GET TALKING SERIAL... DO NT HAVE ANY VOLTS ON TIM600 PIN 24..38.. JUST CAN PINS 39. 11 HAVE 2.5 V..
ANY EXPERIENCE SOMEONE TO SHARE.. 
THANX


----------



## ORIONIAN (Oct 12, 2021)

ftdi rs232 not work 
pl2303 to rs232 sems to have good chanse bat .. no dial...


----------



## lusing (2 mo ago)

Hi to All, I need TIM600 software too, anyone got a copy?


----------



## 59 Austin Healey (Jan 1, 2021)

There is a copy of the .iso on my google drive.
The link is in this thread:








MES DEA TIM600 INVERTER


Hi, I am looking for information's about the MES-DEA TIM 600 inverter tuning. I have the software for the inverter, it is saying i need RS232 connection. But i can't acces the inverter. Anyone has the experience, that do i need a special interface for testing-tuning the inverter? i have prepared...




www.diyelectriccar.com







lusing said:


> Hi to All, I need TIM600 software too, anyone got a copy?


----------

